# Medical tank: Which one to get?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I will need to buy a medical tank asap to treat certain diseases...My main tank is 80G and I only have a little 0.5 G betta plastic tank on the side. I have a baby molly living in it right now.

Any recommandations? Is it better to go 2.5, 5 or 10G?

Which one do you prefer out of the three?

Thanks,

2.5 G (no heater, bulb, plastic) = 40$
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

5.0 G (no heater, bulb, plastic) = 48$
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4056279&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

10 G (with heater, LED lights, glass) = 64$
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164161&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

_PS: Thanks again for all the recommandations in past threads...._


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

10Gl in Wal-Mart $40 + Heater $10


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Regardless of the brand....

Is it better to get 10G for a medical kit?

I imagine that a 2.5G might be more at risk of developing/retaining diseases since it's so small?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ten gallon. Most medications are prescribed in 10G doses. It makes things easier.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Ten gallon. Most medications are prescribed in 10G doses. It makes things easier.


I agree 100%.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on the size of fish you keep. A 10 gallon requires 4 times as much medication as a 2.5.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What are you keeping in the 80 gal. ASAP areyou having problem now if so let us know.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

$17.99 for a 10g tank only at big als.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The smallest you can get away with for the fish you keep. Less medication in a smaller tank, but has to balance with what the fish needs as far as space during the treatment.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought the 10G tank at Big Al's. It was on sale for 60$ (Marineland LED: came with filter, heater). I also bought some Maracyn Plus which I will use to treat the Blue Ram that is very sick (Popeye and Fin Rot). When all the diseases are over with (touch wood) I will then use the 10G as a quarantine tank for new fishes when needed...

*QUESTION:*

When setting up the medical aquarium to treat 1 Blue Ram. Should I.....

1. Take water from my 80 Gallon main tank (might still have Ick disease and other bacteria) or tap water and treat it?
2. Take some of the gravel from the main tank or just use new one?

Thank you,


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A hospital tank should be bare bottomed. Use fresh water.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Can I add 1/2 inch of fresh substrate? 

I would like the Blue Ram to at least have a bottom that is the same as the main tank. COuld make him feel more comfortable and less stressful.

I'll need to get some fake plants. Taking pieces from my real tank (real plants) would probably add diseases.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Asterix, keep the tank bare bottom. 

In this way you can clean it easy afterwards and you are not introducing anything that might have or keep the disease.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Asterix,

Where in T.O are you located? I've got a filter floss from my healthy 10gal (I use a AC20) which I can give you to seed your 10gal that way you can just use the treated tap water and once the tank temp is at the temp your fish like you're good to go. I may be able to give you another filter floss from the same AC20 that is packed with goodness.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Could you not just fill the 10gal to half the tank and treat it that way if you don't wanna do a full tank? I can see how some filters can't work with such a low amont of water so perhaps use a sponge filter then?

Just an idea.


----------

